
Apple forces Facebook, Google, Microsoft to remove in-app games - besart_hoxhaj
https://www.businessinsider.com/apple-refuses-to-allow-major-apps-from-microsoft-google-facebook-2020-8
======
leowoo91
This aligns with the idea of running what users have really downloaded at
first. Apple removed apps who wanted to run ad-hoc code before. I'm curious
why it waited years for realizing in-app app stores might occur similar
issues.

~~~
besart_hoxhaj
Google Stadia however is an interesting middle ground. To an extent it can be
considered an interactive streaming service.

What if Netflix realises a movie where the user can decide different story
lines? Would that infrange Apple policies too?

